# Weather in Thailand in August



## pengo

Hello there,

Can somebody ease my anxiety about apparently unbearable heat and humidity in Thailand in August. I am going to Thailand for about 4 weeks, but I'm not great with heat and feel that I have perhaps made a big mistake by choosing August. The ticket can not be changed. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sweenjr56

pengo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can somebody ease my anxiety about apparently unbearable heat and humidity in Thailand in August. I am going to Thailand for about 4 weeks, but I'm not great with heat and feel that I have perhaps made a big mistake by choosing August. The ticket can not be changed. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance


High is 32C or 90F low 25C or 75F and rainy, but not all the time. I say suck it up, you'll love the place


----------



## JWilliamson

Hot, wet, hot, wet


----------



## anunta

This time is hight season many group tour from Italy and it okay to go you will love it


----------



## stuarttootell

Lovely weather, we chaps who work still wear collars and necktie's no problem for we old hands.

Mad Dogs and Englishmen Go Out in The Midday Sun you know !!


----------



## Song_Si

where are you headed? 

significant differences eg where we live on the Chanthaburi coast (south-eastern) and 1000km north in the more mountainous inland areas of Chiang Rai.

The Thai Meteorological site provides lots of regional info


----------



## blue eyes

anunta said:


> This time is hight season many group tour from Italy and it okay to go you will love it


High season in august?Wrong.The high season is in the winter not the summer.It may be the high seasone in Italy but not Thailand.As to the post the HOT seasone is march- may but with less humidity.August has much humidity wich may make you feel warmer.But the cool afternoon rains are nice.Have a look here.
Thai Meteorological Department


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

pengo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can somebody ease my anxiety about apparently unbearable heat and humidity in Thailand in August. I am going to Thailand for about 4 weeks, but I'm not great with heat and feel that I have perhaps made a big mistake by choosing August. The ticket can not be changed. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance


yes, you have made a mistake choosing august in thailand if you don't like heat. 

Between roughly december and february it is bearable and even chilly in chiang mai. 

But after about march, chiang mai can be so hot you always look for the shady side of the street. 

In the winter it can be downright freezing even further north, places like pai (very popular with expats) or fang (not popular at all and rightly so). Never been to these places in the hot season. 

the hot season is also the rainy season.


----------

